# Giya Kancheli



## Critic

The most famous Georgian composer on earth - oh, no, the most mysterious and unworldly composer on the planet who is gifted, like Prospero, with foreboding and clairvoyance, - he has for over half a century been forecasting the world's rough weather. He has tamed the voices of the universe that reverberate from his scores, he has made silence that can last for eternity one of the tones of his orchestra. The silence of anxiety but not serenity, the silence that equally touches the strings of an individual soul and strikes the chords of the objective reality.

http://www.culbyt.com/article/textid:1223/


----------



## Enthusiast

I like his music - his voice - quite a lot. I don't think he is that major but he is a composer that I have quite a lot of time for. Styx may be his masterpiece?


----------



## MusicSybarite

I love his symphonies despite their unexpected outbursts! All of them are worth listening.


----------



## PeterFromLA

For me, his most enjoyable work is Mourned by the Wind (Liturgy for Viola and Orchestra), especially as rendered by Yuri Bashmet and the State Symphony of Georgia, on Melodiya (not as much as the later RCA recording). Kim Kaskashian also has an excellent recording, on ECM (with a very nice disc mate: Schnittke's Viola Concerto).


----------



## CnC Bartok

Sadly, Giya Kancheli died this morning at home in Tbilisi, aged 84. 

A big loss to the classical world, and also to his homeland.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Very sad news, indeed. No other recent composer could evoke vast mountain ranges as well as Giya Kancheli. RIP, Mr. Kancheli.


----------



## Art Rock

He was one of my favourite living composers. A very distinctive voice. RIP.


----------



## Portamento

RIP. This is horrible news.


----------



## millionrainbows

Yes, my condolences. Meanwhile, life goes on. I just listened to Kancheli's "Ninna Nanna Per Anna" with Robert Taub on flute. No disrespect to Mr. Taub, but it was 20 minutes of BOR-ING.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for the introduction. I'm listening to Angels of Sorrow.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Oh my! I did not know. I heard his music for the first time just a few years ago. It did not take long for him to become one of my favourites. Will spend the morning listening to his symphonies.


----------

